# SAN DIEGO 3-4-1 PASS/Ensenada



## nightnurse613 (Feb 25, 2006)

Headed to San Diego next month with the kids. Looks like the 341 pass is the best deal and the price seems pretty set at $99.95. Any one know any other discount? (Sometimes, 7 up can gets you $5 off??)  Also, we're going to be in a rental car, does any one know about bus or shuttle service from Border to Ensenada?  We have a friend who says he'll take us deep sea fishing if we can get there.


----------



## PStreet1 (Feb 26, 2006)

Go to www.tripadvisor.com

Click on Mexico, then on Mexican forums.  Then from the pull down menu, pull down Baja California.  Once you are on the Baja forum, do a search for bus + Ensenada.  I've seen the information you are looking for there, but I don't remember the details.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks PStreet1.  I never thought about renting another car. Especially since I'll only need a compact for that part of the journey. That was a great suggestion.  I notice there's another thread going on about San Diego-isn't there always?  Thanks again.


----------



## barbaraek (Feb 28, 2006)

*3 for 1 pass*

We just used the 3 for 1 pass last week and found that it was well worth it. We visited all three of the parks included: Wild Animal Park, San Diego Zoo and Sea World.  The pass gives you access to the Wgasa train in Wild Animal Park, and the Skyride and Bus Tour at the Zoo w/o an extra charge.  Pass doesn't include parking though.

You might want to time your trip to the Zoo to hit a Tuesday since Tuesdays are free museum day in Balboa Park. Depending on which Tuesday of the month it is, one of the museums is free. The resort where we stayed had a list. Then again, you might want to spend all day at the zoo and save museum Tuesday for a day in and of itself.


----------

